# Max range for 22mag coyotes?



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Well...what's the max 'effective' range one could get out of a 22mag for coyotes?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Depend more on the shooter, placement of the coyote, and define max?

Are you asking DRT, drop in sight or tracking? All will happen with the 22mag but in Gerneral I would say 100yds +/- depending on the shooter/gun. Oh and day or night?

Skinner


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

On average, if zeroed for the range, a 22 mag can get out past 125 yards, 150 may be the realistic limit. The bullet will be dropping fast at that distance so you had best know exact range and have your trajectory data at hand. Wind is also a big issue with the 22 WMR, gentle breeze = a few inches or more at 125 yards.

Remember that at longest ranges the heavier bullets [50 gr JHP etc] will have better retained velocity and energy than a screaming fast 35 gr bullet at the muzzle.

My 77/22 mag is 1/2 MOA at 100M with Remington's 33 gr Vmax load but that may not be the best recipe for a large yote - i would stick with Federal's 50 gr JHP if I was trying to get a dog at 125+.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jmoser said:


> My 77/22 mag is 1/2 MOA at 100M with Remington's 33 gr Vmax load but that may not be the best recipe for a large yote - i would stick with Federal's 50 gr JHP if I was trying to get a dog at 125+.


Not to intentionaly hijack, but is that 77/22 mag stock? I have not tried that load yet but I will now!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Because I'm deciding between a 22 mag or a .223. I'm leaning more towards a 22mag mainly because it's a rimfire...can use it at night and probably not going to have a shot over 75 yards in that respect.

However, I have some areas out in the dunes where I have the space to reach out and touch something at 400 yards with a very good vantage point. 

I'm also looking at ammo cost as well.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If you want to reach out past 125-150 yards regularly, a centerfire is a must. A compromise gun is the Ruger 77/22 Hornet centerfire but it is illegal at night. For cheap ammo, the 22wmr is the winner but .223 ammo is not bad at all.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> Not to intentionaly hijack, but is that 77/22 mag stock? I have not tried that load yet but I will now!


Kinda sorta - factory bbl but I had the chamber set back and recut, you need a spacer then for the receiver clamp. Also had it recrowned, I did the trigger myself to 1.75 lbs. Been a while but Randy at Connecticut Precision Chambering is a master with the Rugers if CPC is still there. 

Biggest help was I bedded the action - the factory stock had nothing there to keep it in place during recoil.

Mine is the grey heavy bbl laminated stock, have a 4x12 Leupold VxII on top.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

You would be much better off with a shot-gun for night-time hunting.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I wouldn't use a 22 mag for coyote unless it was a head shot. We called in a good sized one (35-40 lbs) about 2-3 years ago and a buddy had a 22 mag. He shot it once in the chest at about 20-30 yards and it went down but was very much alive. He shot it twice more while right on top of it and he wa still alive looking around. I had a 17 HMR at the time and I shot it with some V-maxs in it and that did it. Now I can't say if it was due to the bullet he was using and it very well could have, he was using HP's and maybe a more explosive bullet would have worked well but none of us were impressed to say the least. He swore he'd never use it again and would use his 222 Rem. I also believe that we owe it to whatever we hunt, a quick clean death and this definately wasn't that.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

try the 22-250 for them yotes


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I can't wait I just bought a 22-250 barrel for my encore pro hunter. I am topping it off with a Mueller 8.5-25 x44 AO scope. I am putting it together tomorrow and gonna sight it in.


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Couple of dogs hunting groups have accounted for over 75 kills in the last 2 years with 22 mags. If you don't hit them center they will run a long way. Don't matter if its a rifle, or 22 mag.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Look at a .17 Rem


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

After reading these post, I'm gonna take up yote hunting, just so i can get another dedicated gun. Pretty cool


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

I have an idea.... You can borrow my 22 mag to see if you like it then................you have to bring me coyote hunting lol...


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

WoodsmanSmitty said:


> Couple of dogs hunting groups have accounted for over 75 kills in the last 2 years with 22 mags. If you don't hit them center they will run a long way. Don't matter if its a rifle, or 22 mag.


Ours was hit center...4 times including my finishing shot. Never had such a problem with the 204 or 223 and vmaxs. In fact I went down from the 55 grn vmax in 223 to loading the 36 grn varmint grenades because the 55 grains were blowing a nice sized hole out the other side. I know a lot around here use 12 gauges but thats not something I've tried.


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

You hit them in the vitals head or neck.....He won't need another


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

All shots were in the vitals believe it or not, which is why I'd only go for head shots with a 22 mag after that. The bullets were HP's so I do have to wonder if using a vmax type would have had a better effect. The 17 I had was with vmaxs and they actually did seem to do more damage. I guess it adds to the saying coyotes can be tough....


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

They are tough, I won't debate that.......Not trying to tell yat that 22 mag is better than a centerfire. Them yotes can take a lot of lead thats for sure. Just never shot one through the lungs & had them get away.
Guy shot one 2 weeks ago with a 3.5" #4 buck at 40 yards. Dropped him, then he just ran off like he was taking a nap!


----------



## ImpulseHNTR (Feb 23, 2009)

Just get a .17hmr.


----------

